# [SOLVED] Problem z updatem ghostscripta

## taopai

Cześć,

Od jakiegoś czasu "bujam się" z updatem do app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r1. Podejrzewam, że raczej nie ma to nic wspólnego z ghostscript-gpl (wersja dla ~x86) nie kompiluje się, chociaż nazwa tematu dobrze opisuje zaistniałą u mnie sytuację  :Smile: 

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -DHAVE_MKSTEMP -DHAVE_HYPOT -DHAVE_FILE64 -DHAVE_MKSTEMP64 -DHAVE_FONTCONFIG -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -Wno-strict-aliasing -fno-builtin -fno-common -DHAVE_STDINT_H -DGX_COLOR_INDEX_TYPE="unsigned long long" -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -funroll-loops -ftracer -DGS_DEVS_SHARED -DGS_DEVS_SHARED_DIR=\"/usr/lib/ghostscript/8.61\" -I./obj/../soobj -I./src  -o ./obj/../soobj/gp_strdl.o -c ./src/gp_strdl.c

./obj/../soobj/echogs -e .dev -w- -l-obj ./obj/../soobj/strdline ./obj/../soobj/gp_strdl.o

./obj/../soobj/echogs -e .dev -w- -l-obj ./obj/../soobj/libcore

./obj/../soobj/echogs -e .dev -a-  ./obj/../soobj/libcore -dev2 nullpage

./obj/../soobj/echogs -e .dev -a-  ./obj/../soobj/libcore -include ./obj/../soobj/libs ./obj/../soobj/libx ./obj/../soobj/libd

./obj/../soobj/echogs -e .dev -a-  ./obj/../soobj/libcore -include ./obj/../soobj/iscale ./obj/../soobj/no16bit ./obj/../soobj/no12bit ./obj/../soobj/noroplib

./obj/../soobj/echogs -e .dev -a-  ./obj/../soobj/libcore -include ./obj/../soobj/strdline

./obj/../soobj/genconf ./obj/../soobj/devs.tr -h ./obj/../soobj/gconfxx.h -p "%s&s&&" -pl "&-l%s&s&&" -pL "&-L%s&s&&" -ol ./obj/../soobj/ld.tr

Definition not recognized: funrolloops gssapi_krb5.

make[1]: *** [obj/../soobj/ld.tr] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r1/work/ghostscript-8.61'

make: *** [so] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3206:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 so all || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r1/temp/environment'.

 *
```

```
Portage 2.1.4_rc9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 13 Dec 2007 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -funroll-loops -ftracer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -funroll-loops -ftracer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts branding cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode evo fam fftw flac fortran gdbm gif hal iconv imagemagick isdnlog jabber joystick jpeg kde kerberos lm_sensors mad matroska midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl sse ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Może nie "królestwo za konia", ale na pewno "piwko przy najbliższym spotkaniu za pomoc w rozwiązaniu problemu"  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

TaoLast edited by taopai on Mon Dec 17, 2007 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wodzik

```
BoLs ~ # qlist -Iv | grep ghostscript-gpl

app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r1

```

```

BoLs ~ # emerge -pv ghostscript-gpl

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r1  USE="X cups gtk -bindist -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k" 12,944 kB 

```

```
BoLs ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4_rc9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.21-arcon2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-arcon2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 12 Dec 2007 08:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.3

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/svn/env /usr/kde/svn/share/config /usr/kde/svn/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/mnt/hdc1/paczki"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/ff3 /usr/portage/local/layman/kde /usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/local/porty"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl plugins png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg symlink tcpd thunar-vfs truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="all" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

u mnie smiga, a tez mam athlonika. w ramach tego piwa jestem w stanie nawet podeslac ci binarke na maila   :Wink: 

----------

## taopai

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> u mnie smiga, a tez mam athlonika. w ramach tego piwa jestem w stanie nawet podeslac ci binarke na maila 

 

Co prawda bardziej liczyłem na odpowiedź w stylu "zrób to i to, bo tu i tu jest to i to", ale jak będziesz w okolicach stolicy, to możemy odwiedzić kilka knajp :]

EDIT: Aha, dodanie flagi gtk nie pomogło...

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## wodzik

zaczal bym od:

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2" 
```

zamienil bym to na 1

----------

## taopai

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> zaczal bym od:
> 
> ```
> MAKEOPTS="-j2" 
> ```
> ...

 

Próbowałem tego już na początku, ale żebyś nie pisał na marne, spróbowałem jeszcze raz  :Smile:  Nadal to samo...

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## wodzik

a co z cflags/cxxflags? probowales z samym -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer?

----------

## taopai

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> a co z cflags/cxxflags? probowales z samym -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer?

 

Wcześniej próbowałem tylko bez -funroll-loops, teraz zgodnie z twoją propozycją i nadal bez zmian...

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## wodzik

to juz nie wiem czemu u ciebie nie dziala. identyczny procek, takie same flagi use i cxxflags. zedyna roznica jakies sie dopatrzylem to sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6, ale nie wiem czy to moze miec wplyw na ten jeden pakiet ;]

----------

## mbar

Ricerskie flagi, pogratulować.

Ustaw Safe CFLAGS, zrób emerge -e world i dopiero wtedy tu przyjdź marudzić o ghostscripcie. U mnie działa.

----------

## taopai

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> to juz nie wiem czemu u ciebie nie dziala. identyczny procek, takie same flagi use i cxxflags. zedyna roznica jakies sie dopatrzylem to sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6, ale nie wiem czy to moze miec wplyw na ten jeden pakiet ;]

 

Baselayout raczej nie powinien mieć wpływu. Chyba zastosuję się do sugestii mbara, szkoda tylko że tak mało uprzejmej.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## unK

Ja bym najpierw spróbował przekompilować zależności ghostscripta z sane cflags, po co od razu worlda. No chyba że masz czas ;)

----------

## taopai

 *unK wrote:*   

> Ja bym najpierw spróbował przekompilować zależności ghostscripta z sane cflags

 

Too late, na chwilę obecną robi się 44 z 637 i już mi żal przerywać  :Smile: 

 *unK wrote:*   

> po co od razu worlda. No chyba że masz czas 

 

Komputer i tak cały czas stoi włączony, a dzięki temu że nie da się pograć, posprzątam trochę w pokoju  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## taopai

Ok, po usunięciu ricerskich flag ghostscript się kompiluje. Podejrzewam, że wystarczyło by przekompilować w ten sposób jedynie zależności ghostscripta, jak sugerował to unK. Daję [SOLVED].

Natomiast teraz amanith nie chce mi się skompilować  :Very Happy: , ale zanim założę nowy wątek, chcę z nim trochę samemu powalczyć.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Zwierzak

Ałaj, a nie ma innego sposobu? Mi się moje CFLAGS podobają, może jest jedna jakaś która szczególnie wywala, lub jakiś pakiet po drodze który jej nie powinien mieć? Muszę przekonfigurować Palidusa dla tych flag.

----------

## taopai

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Ałaj, a nie ma innego sposobu? Mi się moje CFLAGS podobają, może jest jedna jakaś która szczególnie wywala, lub jakiś pakiet po drodze który jej nie powinien mieć?

 

Mi moje też się podobały, teraz wydaje mi się, że system wolniej pracuje. Może spróbuj przekompilować jedynie zależności z bezpiecznymi flagami (tak jak to sugerował mi unK) - podejrzewam że u mnie zawiniła -funroll-loops.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Zwierzak

Dziwne, przy tych samych flagach CFLAGS poprzednia wersja kompiluje się bez zająknięcia, kiedy aktualna ma z tym problemy. Nie chcę zmieniać ich, bo mam je tak poustawiane, aby oszczędzać RAM.

----------

## taopai

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Dziwne, przy tych samych flagach CFLAGS poprzednia wersja kompiluje się bez zająknięcia, kiedy aktualna ma z tym problemy. Nie chcę zmieniać ich, bo mam je tak poustawiane, aby oszczędzać RAM.

 

Może po prostu zamaskuj najnowszą wersję. Sam się nad tym zaczynam zastanawiać...

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## tranquilcool

 *taopai wrote:*   

> Ok, po usunięciu ricerskich flag ghostscript się kompiluje. Podejrzewam, że wystarczyło by przekompilować w ten sposób jedynie zależności ghostscripta, jak sugerował to unK. Daję [SOLVED].
> 
> Natomiast teraz amanith nie chce mi się skompilować , ale zanim założę nowy wątek, chcę z nim trochę samemu powalczyć.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

please can you explain in english how you solved this problem?

thanks.

----------

## unK

He was using unsafe cflags. After changing them to safe and rebuilding world the problem has gone. You can also try to recompile packages that ghostscript depends on and see if that helps.

----------

## tranquilcool

 *unK wrote:*   

> He was using unsafe cflags. After changing them to safe and rebuilding world the problem has gone. You can also try to recompile packages that ghostscript depends on and see if that helps.

 

thanks buddy.

----------

